# MAC - Riveting - April 2010



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Place all your *Riveting* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Riveting* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Riveting* colour story thread.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Riveting - April 10*

*Thank you, Erin!!*


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Riveting - April 10*

and this one


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 28, 2010)

Full Fuchsia Blush


----------



## Karrie (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 29, 2010)

Pictures belong to erine1881

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 



_

 
*
Lipsticks L-R: Bubbles - Metal Maven - Riveting - Show Orchid 
*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_

 
*
Top: Dirty Plum Blush - Full Fuchsia Blush
Bottom: True Babe l/g - Rock Out l/g*


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 31, 2010)

188 Brush


----------



## bein_aranel (Feb 10, 2010)

True Babe lipglass


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rapidblack*.










*188*
187


----------



## Karrie (Feb 11, 2010)

Lipstick Bubbles, Metal Maven





Lipstick Riveting, Show Orchid





Lipglass True Babe


----------



## only1angel (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a swatch just to give you an idea of how much of a difference Bubbles makes when using it for layering-
Swatches Left to Right:
Big Bow, Bubbles, Big Bow+Bubbles on top


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## only1angel (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is a swatch of most of the lippies layered with Bubbles l/s. Some have a more noticeable change than others:
1st row- Pink Burst, Victorian, Colour Me Coral, Fresh Salmon
2nd row- same as row 1 but layered with Bubbles
2rd row- Rose Maiden, Rose Maiden+Bubbles
4th row- Beigeland, Beigeland+Bubbles







Pink Burst, Pink Burst+Bubbles layered on top


----------



## starfck (Feb 19, 2010)

this is sooo bright and bold i love it!
true babe lipglass


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 19, 2010)

This one is blurry, but shows the different colored sparkles.










Three coats


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 19, 2010)

l to r: Full Fuschia, Dirty Plum









t to b: Show Orchid, True Babe, Riveting, Metal Maven, Bubbles (on the side)





l to r: Riveting, Metal Maven





l to r: Show Orchid, True Babe





Metal Maven





Riveting





Bubbles


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2010)

Show Orchid on lips:






W/o Flash on NC25: 










With Flash on NC25:





True Babe on bare lips:


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 20, 2010)

Full Fuchsia - Dirty Plum

With flash





Without flash


----------



## zerin (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Feb 23, 2010)

Note that Full Fuchsia and Dirty Plum are Satins in this release (instead of Frost and Matte).  






I didn't reswatch the repromotes, but here are Show Orchid (perm to pro) and Bubbles (LE):











And the polishes are swatched first matte, then with a shiny topcoat (except Black Enough. That one's just matte.)


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 27, 2010)

L side of lip Riveting alone | R side of lip Riveting over Stone+Lush'n'Lilac LL

Applied heavily. i'm NC42.


----------



## Purity (Mar 5, 2010)

Bubbles:







Metal maven:







Show Orchid:







Bubbles, Metal Maven, Show Orchid:




























Show Orchid comparison: (L-R) Girl about town / Show Orchid / Big bow







Studded nail lacquer:


----------



## Karrie (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## kittykit (Mar 14, 2010)

Dirty Plum 






Show Orchid


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Rock Out Lipglass on left.


----------

